# Custom rod builder needed



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi my name is Mark Davis and I',m looking for someone to build custom rods for my clients on an as needed basis. (850) 267-4396 Spitfire Mercantile Bait, Tackle & Gift Shop.


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Call Ron Trine at Rod n Reel Depot. 850-458-0428, [email protected] He does great work.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I will be glad to build your customers whatever they are looking for. Feel free to give me a call. 334-391-4051


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

I can build whatever your customers want . 850-375-3075 mike


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rodbuilder*



jaksprat said:


> Call Ron Trine at Rod n Reel Depot. 850-458-0428, [email protected] He does great work.


X2; I build rods, and have known Ron and his rods for many moons. He does some excellent work. JMHO. C2


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

got a lot of blanks and built rods,,,,,,,,,im in fwb,,,,,,,,,,,,,,850-862-3582


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I posted that for a friend and included his phone number. Best thing would be to call him at (850)267-4396 and leave him a message.


----------

